# Nba 2K14: ci sono anche squadre europee



## admin (2 Luglio 2013)

Come annunciato da Euroleague Basketball, nel prossimo videogioco NBA 2K14, prodotto dalla 2K Sports, vedrà anche 14 squadre europee,tra le quali ci saranno l'Olimpia Milano e la Mens Sana Siena. Ecco quali:

Alba Berlino
FC Barcellona
Real Madrid
Cska Mosca
EA7 Emporio Armani Milano
Montepaschi Siena
Fenerbahce Ulker Istanbul
Anadolu Efes Istanbul
Olympiacos Pireo
Panathinaikos Atene
Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv
Zalgiris Kaunas
Unicaja Malaga
Laboral Kutxa Vitoria.

Il videogioco uscirà il 1° ottobre negli Stati Uniti e il 4 nel resto del mondo. Sarà disponibile per Xbox360 e Play Station.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2013)

Ottimo!


----------



## tequilad (3 Luglio 2013)

Il 4 sarà mio


----------



## gabuz (3 Luglio 2013)

Meraviglia 

Rischia il dayone


----------

